# Spielen Sie Battlefield 2 auf Ranglistenservern?



## Administrator (27. Juni 2005)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## xyxmgxyx (27. Juni 2005)

hmm, ich hab die auswahlmöglichkeit

*"Ich spiele Battlefield 2 nicht, denn mir sagt das Anbietermonopol nicht zu" * vermisst.  

hab deswegen halt "Ich spiele Battlefield 2 nicht" gewählt!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (28. Juni 2005)

xyxmgxyx am 27.06.2005 15:50 schrieb:
			
		

> hmm, ich hab die auswahlmöglichkeit
> 
> *"Ich spiele Battlefield 2 nicht, denn mir sagt das Anbietermonopol nicht zu" * vermisst.


Dafür steht es jetzt zur Auswahl.


----------



## Fred17 (5. Juli 2005)

Jo is echt Schei*** was EA da macht 

Wieso entwerfen die kein Protokoll oder sowas, welches das "schummeln" verhindert ?


----------

